# Ministry Opportunity



## rpeters (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a web developer who has a passion for theology and a holistic approach to ministry. What does that mean? Well my church is located on the south side of Chicago in the Woodlawn area next to a very affluent University of Chicago in Hyde park. I see that God has gifted me with skills to design cool websites like my own church website Living Hope Church | which I designed and many others sites that I have designed. Many people from a poor community do not have the same opportunities more affluent kids would have concerning preparation for college and/or careers. So, I am going to start a program on how to help these young adults learn basic skills to get started in careers. This program with be for the ages 14-18. You might be asking how can you help? Well if you are looking for someone to design your website or you know someone who is looking for a website, why not put it into something that will help both yourself advanced the kingdom of God. Let me know if anyone is interested...


----------



## Andres (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm confused. I see you are going to minister to young people and I see you are offering your services to build websites, but what exactly is the ministry opportunity for us? I don't get this last sentence either. 


rpeters said:


> Well if you are looking for someone to design your website or you know someone who is looking for a website, why not put it into something that will help both yourself advanced the kingdom of God.


----------



## rpeters (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, for the confusion. If you have a church website and you need it re-designed, you need a church website, or know of someone who needs a website designed or re-designed PM me. I hope this clarifies this sentence.


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2011)

rpeters said:


> Sorry, for the confusion. If you have a church website and you need it re-designed, you need a church website, or know of someone who needs a website designed or re-designed PM me. I hope this clarifies this sentence.



I'm still lost. Do you sell website design services and use the money to fund a ministry? Do you train the youth to design websites as part of their training? Is this a non-profit or a business that you are promoting?


----------



## nicnap (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe he's helping underprivileged kids learn to design websites. He is offering their services as training exercises for them, and will do so to help a church's website, and believe me, there are some that need it. (For a nominal cost, I assume.) 

I think that is the gist of it, anyway. Robert, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rpeters (Feb 4, 2011)

You hit on the nail! Was it that hard to understand?


----------



## Andres (Feb 4, 2011)

rpeters said:


> You hit on the nail! Was it that hard to understand?


 
With all due respect, yes. Your OP is extremely muddled and does not clearly state your intentions whatsoever.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 4, 2011)

rpeters said:


> Was it that hard to understand?



No.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2011)

rpeters said:


> You hit on the nail! Was it that hard to understand?



Not when someone translated it. It was clear that you want web site design customers. Your angle was not quite as transparent. And when someone is less than transparent and the 'clarification' is not straightforward, I begin to get concerned. And you have still avoided answering the questions. 

Is it a business or a charity? Is this a source of support for you, or do you give of your time? 

Either set of answers can be legitimate.


----------



## rpeters (Feb 5, 2011)

nicnap said:


> No.


Thanks!


----------



## rpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it will have a couple different levels. First level would be a small web development service where you pay for a website and in return we would design one for you. Here a couple options would exist. Pay for the whole website in one payment or sometype of payment plan. The second level would be where a church who sees the significance of a program like this and they donate to it. Third level would be where individuals would donate to this program.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 6, 2011)

What would the money go toward?


----------



## rpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

To pay me, these young adults who I will teach to make websites, and also to keep the hardware and software updated that they would use. If your interested maybe you should pm me..


----------

